# new garage



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

i just add picture of my new garage set up that i just paint with the columbia colors !


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks good, I think that deserves a t-shirt!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I think that someone has an obsession.:whistling2:
There are far worse addictions though.

if I was to paint my shed the same color as my tools it would cost to much. Gold paint is to expensive.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Holy crap!
If only my tools and office were that clean!!
Unfortunately my tools are always being used and my trucks always on the road.
Hehe! :laughing:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow - Machinemud you are very well organized - nice tools.

I think Columbia would be happy with your choice of color.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Man that looks great! I'd have it looking like a truck hit it in a day or two! lol. I have a bad habit of just throwing crap everywhere. I think I just gave up years ago trying to keep things organized. With the crew I have it was kinda like "if you can't beat 'em, join 'em". I just got tired of putting things up behind them. Now I make THEM hunt for stuff. Of course I cuss 'em while they're doing it! lol

Hey MM, stupid question I know, but what is that silver thing to the right of the bakers scaffold? Please excuse me, I'm from the sticks...lol.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*,*

thanks guys ! the thing is i clean my tools each time i use it ! really easy with the sink in my garage , it took 5 minutes and my tool stay mint condition !


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Eastex - I think you are looking at 2 things there. On the top is an telscopic extension ladder and the bottom is a collapsed mini scaffold


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*.*

mudshark is right , a have a 6 feet yellow baker , next, is a telescopic ladder and a 4 foot baker !


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Ahh! Now I see it. I don't have any bakers. We hang all our own rock so I only have 5x5 frames. The bakers get a little too shaky for my liking with a sheet of 12 over my head on a vault. Thanks for clearing me up on that!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

NICE Machinemud:yes: I'd give my left nut for a drinking room of that size..


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Extend-A-Planks are badass too!
I have one that looks about the same size.
I used to think they were so expensive until I picked one up used and now I cant go without them. :thumbsup:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*,*

Thanks guys for the comments and the few private message , the kitchens cabinet that you see in my garage , i took then on a job i was doing , the guys was about to put them in the container . And no i don't hhave all the columbia tools , since my tools were stolen a couple month ago , the only things that i did not buy back yet is the automatic taper and the 2 inch nail spotter . Everything else i had to buy it again .


----------

